
6 Reasons Los Angeles Is Suddenly Booming With Startups - MarlonPro
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidhochman/2012/11/26/six-reasons-los-angeles-is-suddenly-booming-with-startups/
======
eungyu
* Face it. No matter when you’re reading this, it’s probably 72 degrees and sunny right now in L.A.

The article's credibility starts to crumble at reason no. 6

